# Possible Auction Piece



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jan 12, 2014)

What do you think? Is a piece like this better for an auction or some "general" looking bowls? What is your opinion on what it would be worth at an auction? This would be my first piece at an auction, so I have no clue what to tell them to expect. It's a spalted Big Leaf Maple burl bowl. This was from a side piece of the burl.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2014)

I've donated a bunch of stuff to auctions over the past few years, and I've always allowed the folks from the event to choose the piece or pieces they want to auction. They know their crowd better than I do, and it keeps me from guessing what might sell well.

Determining price is tough to do as well. I've had small bowls sell for hundreds of dollars and big items go for less than I spent on the wood. For tax purposes, you're only allowed to deduct your costs for the item(s)... The sale price is irrelevant.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

What David said... I can never anticipate what an auction will bring. I find it is more dependent on the auction venue. You can put an outstanding piece from premium exotic burl in a local firehouse fundraiser and get next to nothing, but you can put a maple bowl in a black tie affair and get 10X the price. I don't much worry about it because I can't control it. I donate to the causes because I want to. What they do with it is up to them.


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I decided to offer it and told them to try to get as much as they can for it. I gave them some info that it was local wood from a tree hit by lightning 3 years ago, it was by a local woodworker, the woodworker received 11 stitches during the processing of the wood (true story) and who knows? It could go for $20. It's the first time for the event, so there's no history. I'll just cry a little if it goes for next to nothing. My Facebook friends said they'd pay $125 - $150 for it. Good thing I can make 5 more just like it to sell to them. ha ha ha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

I need to meet your Facebook friends... I've got boxes full of stuff that I'd love for them to purchase!:cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 24, 2014)

I think an auction corner here would be cool.


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 10, 2014)

Just an update on this piece ... it went for $75 at the auction. I was happy it didn't go for $10.

Reactions: Like 7


----------

